# What's up with the Mudge?



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

The Old Curmudgeon, I mean.









Has anybody heard from TOC lately? No answer to my emails or phone messages. He's usually prompt.

Tony? Anybody?

Thanks,

Dawg


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave is definitely around. 
I spoke to him yesterday.


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Tony

I'll try again.

Dawg


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm here. 
Almost three weeks of construction, took all my time running supplies. 

Six years of nagging, they finally showed up, wasn't going to send them home. 

The Retail Oil Depot will be moved down to the area enclosed by the new retaining wall, will be renamed SYB Oil. 

Six Year BXtch. 

And, then the router took a dump, and I was DOA on internet for a bit. 

I don't think I'll try another LinkSys. 
Ain't the first one to fail. 

I did answer your e-mail......did YOU get mine? 

TOC 

(You know how much fun transporting 1700 pounds of concrete in a 60-year-old 1/2-ton pickup is? Thank God it's a Ford...)


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Got it just now, Dave. Thanks. Thought maybe you'd skipped to Tahiti or something...


I'll wait to hear on the motor blocks. Black sideframes, please.

Dawg.


----------

